# Perfectil



## sunshiine3xii (Jul 3, 2006)

i just ordered some perfectil on the web today and i am really excited to start using it. i also have a bottle of biotin. can i combine both and use them both at the same time? or no?


----------



## LVA (Jul 3, 2006)

i remember readin something about perfectil .. but now i can't remember what it is


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 3, 2006)

I've never heard of it.


----------



## AprilRayne (Jul 3, 2006)

I took perfectil and 6500 mcg biotin and I didn't have any adverse reactions. Perfectil is a hair, skin and nail supplement. Now I'm taking prenatals because I'm getting ready to get pregnant and also perfectil is like $17.00 a month so right now I can't afford it. I really liked it when I was taking it. I only took it for one month but I could already see a difference in my hair and my nails were really hard and grew really fast. I would've loved to see what would've happened if I took it for months. Let us know how you like it!!!


----------



## LVA (Jul 3, 2006)

o ... i remember what is it now .. thx u AprilRayne


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 3, 2006)

Well let us know how it goes. i have read on blackhairfourm that vivscal is suppose to give 18 inches of hair. It was in some magzine.


----------



## sunshiine3xii (Jul 7, 2006)

18 inches?! in how long?


----------



## Salope (Jul 7, 2006)

Biotin is water soluble so any excess ingested is flushed out of the body. You can't overdose on this vitamin, at this this is what the guy at GNC told me so I think you're OK.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sunshiine3xii* 18 inches?! in how long? In a year you are suppose to get 18 inches. It was in Cosmo in 2001 I think. blackmedia forum might have more info on it.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey Tony!! Ya hear that!?!? 18 INCHES!!! lmao (j/k



)

I don't think you'll have a problem combining them. If you notice any side effects, just take one at a time.


----------

